# اضرار المشروبات الغازية



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (29 يونيو 2007)

*المشروبات الغازية*

_المشروبات الغازية _​

من واجب الآباء والأمهات والمربين في المدارس وأصحاب القرار في الدوائر والمؤسسات ، والذين يهمهم صحة الأجيال الفتية الذين هم جيل الغد وعماد الأمة أن ينظروا إلى هذا الموضوع بجدية ، ويعيروه الاهتمام الذي يستحق. والأطباء هم أولى الناس الذين يكونون في مقدمة من يبث التوعية ويجلي الغموض، ولا يبالون بما قد يصاحب ذلك من إثارة حساسيات ليس لها قيمة إذا كانت الغاية التي أشرنا إليها وهي الحرص على الصحة العامة، والعمل على تقليل الأضرار المحيطة بمجتمعنا. والذي دفعني إلى إثارة هذا الموضوع ودعاني إلى التركيز على المشروبات الغازية هو أن معظم الفتيات المصابات اللواتي راجعن عيادتي وكانت أعمارهن بين 14-18 سنة وبعضهن كن على كرسي العجزة لا يستطعن المشي لفترة طويلة قد تصل إلى السنتين ، ومصحوبات بمن يدفع بهن الكرسي. ولما سألتهن عن نوعية الغذاء اكتشفت أنهن لا يشربن الحليب مخافة السمنة ولا يتعرضن للشمس مخافة الاحمرار و غذاؤهن الشوكالاتة والوجبات السريعة مثل البر غر وشرابهن المشروبات الغازية. وما أن ابتعدن عن هذه العادات السيئة، وأقلعن عن هذه الأغذية والمشروبات غير الصحية، ورجعن إلى تناول الحليب ومشتقاته والخضروات لمدة ثلاثة أشهر حتى تغيرت حياتهن إلى الأفضل وأصبحن يمشين دون حاجة إلى كرسي أو عكاز. لذلك فإن المشروبات الغازية هي أكبر غذائي أصيب البشر في هذا الزمان حيث يتناولها الكبار والصغار وفي كل الأوقات. وكما قال الدكتور دياموند أن توفير هذه المشروبات بشكل دائم للأطفال يعتبر جريمة بشعة يرتكبها الآباء المستهترون في حق أولادهم، فعلى الأهل منع أولادهم من شرب المشروبات الغازية. ​ 
هل يؤثر تناول الحليب في الصغر على بنية العظام عند الكبر؟ ​إن المأخوذ القليل من الكالسيوم في سن الطفولة قد يؤدي الى ازدياد معدل الكسور سواء عند البلوغ أو عند تقدم العمر لذلك فإن للغذاء وخاصة في فترة النمو دورا مهما لبلوغ كثافة العظام الدرجة القصوى بعد سن المراهقة فالكالسيوم يقوم بدور مهم في بناء العظام القوي والتقليل من خطر الإصابة بلين العظام أو هشاشتها وقد تبين أن الأشخاص الذين يعتمدون في طعامهم على الوجبات السريعة ولا يحتوي طعامهم كميات كافية من الحديد وكذلك الذين لا يتناولون منتجات الألبان الغنية بالكالسيوم يصبحون أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض عندما يبلغون سن الشيخوخة. ​​هل نتوقع الزيادة أو النقصان في نسبة الإصابة بوهن أو لين العظام في مجتمعنا؟ ​​نظراً لما طرأ على المجتمعات العربية من التغير المفاجئ في سلوك ونمط الحياة لدى الناس إضافة إلى التغير الملحوظ في نوعية الغذاء والتي أصبحت إلى حد كبير مشابهة لما عليه في الدول الغربية من انتشار للأكلات السريعة والمشروبات الغازية والحلويات والشوكالاتات فأتوقع أن الإصابة بوهن العظام سوف تزداد لدى مثل هذه المجتمعات بصورة مفاجئة وكبيرة. حيث يأتي تصنيف المشروبات الغازية المدمرة للصحة بالدرجة الأولى لأن كافة المواد التي تصنع منها مضرة. لذا ينصح المرضى بالإقلال من الأطعمة الحراقة مثل الشطة والحلويات الصبغية والمشروبات المعلبة وخاصة الغازية وكذلك المنبهات مثل الشاي والقهوة كما ينصحوا بالإكثار من الألبان ومنتجاتها والخضراوات والفواكه الطازجة. ​

لكي نحافظ على نسبة سوية للكالسيوم في أجسامنا فهل هناك أغذية معينة تنصح بتناولها أو بتجنبها؟ ​عادة يشترط في الغذاء الصحي أن يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكالسيوم أكثر من نسبة الفوسفور بمعنى أن تكون نسبة الكالسيوم فيه إلى الفوسفور أكثر من واحد لأن ازدياد نسبة الفوسفور على الكالسيوم يترافق بازدياد فقدان الكالسيوم من العظام ولذا فإن الباحثين ينصحون بالإكثار من تناول الغذاء الذي يحتوي على نسبة كالسيوم أعلى من الفوسفور مثل الباباي والسبانخ والبرتقال واللوز العريض (البحري) ثم يأتي بعد ذلك الجبن والحليب والعنب والأناناس واللبن والقرنبيط. ومن أكثر الأغذية ضررا في هذا الشأن هي الشوكالاتة والكولا والخنزير والكورن فلكس حيث تكون النسبة أقل من 0.2 إضافة إلى المشروبات الغازية التي تساعد على ازدياد فقدان الكالسيوم من العظام وبالتالي على هشاشة أو لين العظام. ونظراً لإحتواء هذه المشروبات على نسبة عالية من الفوسفور فانه يؤثر سلباً على التوازن المطلوب بينه وبين الكالسيوم ويعوق امتصاصه. ​​بعض أضرار المشروبات الغازية؟ ​​لقد عملت بعض الشركات التي لا يهمها إلا جمع الأموال إلى طرح مواد غير سليمة ومدمرة للصحة مثل المشروبات الغازية والعصيرات الصناعية التي تحتوي على مواد كيمائية في الأسواق والدعاية لها بشتى وسائل الإعلام على أنها أغذية طبيعية وصحية، ومع أن هناك جهوداً كبيرة تبذل في وزارتي الصحة والمعارف للحفاظ على صحة طلاب وطالبات المدارس وحماية الطفولة من خطر هذه المشروبات وتشجيع الأسر على إستخدام الحليب بدلاً منها إلا أن الخطر ما زال قائماً حيث يستهلك السوق السعودي أكثر من 1.7 مليار عبوة غازية سنويا تنتجها ثمانية مصانع محلية بالإضافة إلى الكميات الأخرى المستوردة التي تزيد عن 500 ألف طن سنوياً. ويأتي تصنيف المشروبات الغازية المدمرة للصحة من كون كافة المواد التي تصنع منها من المواد الضارة جدا لصحة الإنسان وعلى رأسها السكر. ​

أما بالنسبة لتأثيرها على الأسنان فيقول الدكتور كلايف مكاي من جامعة كورنل بأنه ثبت علميا بأن المشروبات الغازية يمكنها أن تؤدي إلى تآكل طبقة المينا في الأسنان خلال يومين (ذكر ذلك في كتاب الإبرة القاتلة للكاتب إليانور مكبين) وإن العامل الأساسي في ذلك يعود إلى احتواء هذه المشروبات على حمض الفوسفوريك. وهذه المشروبات تحتوي أيضا على حمض الماليك وحمض الكاربونيك. مع العلم أن حمض الستريك وحمض الماليك يوجدان بشكل طبيعي في الفواكه والخضراوات ولكنها تتحول إلى قلوية في الجسم ولكن الموجودة في المشروبات الغازية تبقى حمضية لأنها تقطر جزئيا وتستخلص بالحرارة. من المعروف على أن الجراثيم في الطبقة السنية اللزجة مسئولة عن تكسير السكريات إلى أحماض عضوية تهاجم طبقة المينا في الأسنان وتسبب التنخر. ويقول الدكتور دياموند أن المشروبات الغازية بإمكانها تعرية طبقة المينا عن الأسنان وجعلها ناعمة جداً في غضون يومين. ​ 
المركبات التي تدخل في تركيب المشروبات الغازية ​بالإضافة إلى أضرارها بطبقة المينا في الأسنان وزيادة في الوزن فهناك مركبات أخرى تحويها المشروبات الغازية مثل السكر الأبيض والمحليات الصناعية الكيماوية والمواد الحافظة وثاني أوكسيد الكربون والكافئين ​​وبالنسبة للسكر الأبيض فإن علبة المشروبات الغازية تحتوي على حوالي 8 ملاعق صغيرة من السكر وأحب أذكر بعض أضراره فهو يدمر فيتامين (ب) الذي يقوم بدور كبير في تحسين عمليات الهضم وامتصاص الأغذية وتكاثر الخلايا ويؤدي نقصه إلى ضعف البنية والاضطرابات العصبية (النرفزة أو الضجر) والصداع والشعور بالأرق والقلق النفسي والكآبة بالإضافة إلى ضعف وتشنج عضلي. ويقول الدكتور جون بودكن حامل لواء الحملة على السكر حيث يسميه القاتل الحلو الأبيض ويتمنى لو يستطيع منع بيع السكر ومشتقاته لينقذ البشرية من أخطار الأمراض التي يسببها السكر مثل أمراض القلب وتشحم الكبد وتضخم الكليتين والموت المبكر كما أكد على العلاقة بين السكريات وبعض أنواع السرطان والنقرس والتهاب المفاصل وتسوس الأسنان. وإن الاختلاف الوحيد بين هذا النوع من المشروبات والدايت ((DIET هو استعمال مركب آخر مثل مادة الاسبارتام بدل السكر الأبيض والذي قد لا يخلو من أضرار حيث نقلت وكالة الأنباء السعودية مؤخراً قول فريق من الأطباء المصريين بأن هذا النوع من المشروبات الغازية (الدايت) الذي يحتوي على مادة الاسبارتام يهدد المخ والرؤيا ويزداد احتمال الاصابة بمرض ألزهيمر والذي يؤدي إلى فقدان الذاكرة كما يؤدي إلى إصابة الكبد بالتليف. أما المحليات الصناعية والكيميائية فهي لا تقل خطورة عن السكر الأبيض لتكوينها الكيميائي ولآثارها السلبية الأخرى. ومن المعروف أن الملونات و النكهات الكيميائية تستخدم وسيلة من وسائل الغش لإخفاء وطمس معالم الفساد في الأغذية وإظهارها بمظاهر وألوان براقة ونكهات وروائح مميزة ولكنها زائفة وليس فيها أي شيء من الفاكهة. ​

في دراسة فرنسية تم دراسة تأثير الاسبارتام والمعروف بالمحلي الصناعي بدلا من استعمال السكروز والجلوكوز في صناعة الأطعمة خصوصا في المشروبات الغازية. وكما هو معروف بأن تناول والجلوكوز يزيد إطراح الكالسيوم والاكسالات في البول، فقد وجدوا أيضا أن الاسبارتام يزيد اطراح الكالسيوم مع البول . وهذا قد يرافق زيادة الكالسيوم في الدم الذي يرافق تناول الاسبرتام أو والجلوكوز. وقد يعزى زيادة الكالسيوم إلى نقص في الفسفور في الدم والذي يظهر بعد تناول والجلوكوز أو الاسبارتام. ​أما غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يكسب المشروبات الغازية هذا الاسم فهو يصرف ما يوجد في المعدة من غازات عن طريق الفم ولكن وللأسف فإن تناولها مع وجبات الطعام هو تصرف خاطئ لأنه يؤدي إلى مرور الطعام عبر الفم كترانزيت سريع وبالتالي يحرم هذا الطعام من الخمائر اللعابية الهاضمة. فمن المعروف أن الفم ليس مجرد مدخل وممر للطعام إلى المعدة، وإنما له وظائف هضمية لا بد للطعام من المرور والتعامل الكافي معه وتعرضه للخمائر التي تفرزها الغدد اللعابية المهمة أثناء مروره بالفم. وكذلك فإن تناولها بعد وجبات الطعام يسرع في تفريغ المعدة من محتوياتها من الأغذية باتجاه الأمعاء قبل إنجاز مراحل هضمها في المعدة وينقص من فعل خميرة الببسين التي تفرزها المعدة مما يسيء إلى عملية الهضم وذلك بخلاف ما يعرف عنه بأنه مادة تساعد على الهضم. ​​ولا ننسى احتواء هذه المشروبات على الكافئين حيث ثبت أن العلبة من الكولا تحوي على60 ملغم من الكافئين. وقد تبين أن تناول 200 ملغم من الكافئين يوميا قد يؤدي إلى تأثيرات جانبية عديدة مشابهة للتأثيرات الضارة لبعض المواد مثل الكوكائين ومن تأثيرات الكافئين الجانبية: تنبيه المخ، وزيادة ضربات القلب، وارتفاع ضغط الدم، وارتفاع السكر، وازدياد إدرار البول، وزيادة الحموضة المعدية، وزيادة الهرمونات في الدم، ورجفة خفيفة باليدين، واختلاجات في بعض عضلات الجسم وبخاصة الجفن. ومن المعروف بأن الكافئين مادة منبهة تزيد من إفراز الحموضة المعدية والتي قد تسبب التهاب المعدة و الإثنى عشري والتقرحات الهضمية إضافة إلى ما يسببه الكافئين من نقص ضغط صمام المريء السفلي وفؤاد المعدة وبالتالي يؤدي إلى ارتداد المواد الغذائية وما فيها من حموضة إلى المريء ويسمى "القلس" مما قد يؤدي إلى التهاب المريء ويزعج المريض إزعاجاً شديداً. وهذا ما يؤيد الدراسة التركية التي نشرتها مجلة أمراض المريء عن علاقة تناول مشروب الكولا بإلتهاب المريء واستنتجت بأن الحموضة العالية التي تتصف بها المشروبات الغازية  (PH 2.5) تؤدي إلى التهاب المريء نظراً لتأثيرها على الغشاء المخاطي للمريء. ومن المعروف أن انخفاض درجة القلوية (PH) للحمض المعدي أقل من 3 فإن ذلك يؤثر على إصابة المريء. ​

نجد بعض الآباء يمنعون الأطفال من شرب الشاي والقهوة ويسمحون لهم بشرب المشروبات الغازية ​ 
إذا كان من المصلحة المحققة منع الأطفال من شرب الشاي والقهوة لما فيهما من المواد المنبهة (الكافئين)، فإن هذا السبب متوفر للأسف في المشروبات الغازية، ومن مضاره أنه يسبب الإدمان على هذه المشروبات، ولعل هذا هو السبب في إضافة الشركات لهذه المواد لأغراض تجارية بحتة، كما أشار إلى ذلك الدكتور رويال لي من الجمعية الأمريكية للبحث الغذائي. ألا تكفي هذه الأسباب لكي تمتنع الأمهات والآباء عن شراء صناديق المشروبات الغازية بكثرة ووضعها في متناول الأطفال؟ ولتتقي الله الأمهات اللاتي تضعن المشروبات الغازية في الرضاعة وتعطيها للأطفال الرضع. وكذلك فليتق الله الأمهات اللواتي يسقين أطفالهن هذه المشروبات الغازية بدل الحليب. ففي دراسة قام بها الباحثون من جامعة مينوستا في الولايات المتحدة على الأطفال بين سن 2-18 سنة، وجدوا أن الأطفال الذين يتناولون المشروبات الغازية بكثرة قد قللوا إستهلاكهم من الحليب وعصير الفاكهة، لذلك نصحوا بمنع الأطفال من تناول المشروبات الغازية. ​قد أظهرت دراسة طبية نشرتها مجلة (Archieves of pediatrics and adolescent Medicine) حديثاً أن تناول المشروبات الغازية والمرطبات المحتوية على كربونات، يمكن أن تزيد من خطر كسور عظام الفتيات المراهقات في العقد الثاني من العمر. وتناولت الدراسة التي أجرتها جريس يشاك  (G Wyshak)من جامعسة هارفارد الطبية، عينة ضمت 460 فتاة في الصفين التاسع والعاشر، وقد سألتهن عن طبيعة غذائهن، ونوعيته، والنشاط الجسماني اللاتي يتبعنها ، وما إذا أصبن من قبل بكسر في العظام. وبينت النتائج أن 80 في المائة منهن قلن أنهن يشربن مرطبات محتوية على كربونات، فيما قال نصفهن إنهن يشربن الكولا فقط،و 11.5 في المائة لا يشربن الكولا، و15 في المائة يشربن الكولا وغيرها. وتبين أن الفتيات اللاتي يشربن المشروبات الغازية كن أكبر عرضة للإصابة بكسور في العظام بنحو ثلاث مرات من اللاتي لا يشربنها. وقد يرجع السبب إلى أن تكون الأحماض الفسفورية في الكولا مسؤولة عن المشكلة، وقد أشارت الدراسة إلى أن بعض من تعرض لمواد فسفورية قبل أكثر من قرن عانى من كسور العظام. وفي افتتاحية في المجلة الطبية نفسها، وأشار الدكتور نيفيل جولدن من كلية ألبرت أنشتاين الطبية في نيويورك وفي افتتاحية المجلة الطبية نفسها أن النتائج التي توصلت إليها الدراسة بأنها "تقرع ناقوس الخطر" حيث أن نحو 40-60 في المائة من عملية بناء العظام تحدث خلال سنوات المراهقة لذلك تعتبر هذه المرحلة الأكثر أهمية بالنسبة لجسم الإنسان. وأوصى جولدن بمزيد من البحوث للتأكد من النتائج التي توصلت إليها يشاك، مقترحا أن تشمل الدراسات المحتملة متابعة حالة الفتيات في العقد الثاني فترة من الوقت، مع تحديد كمية ونوع المرطبات، وكذلك كمية الكالسيوم التي يستهلكنها. ​

نصحتنا بترك المشروبات الغازية فماذا نشرب إذاً؟ ​يجب أن نعتقد أنه ليس هناك شيء ضار في الطبيعة إلا ويقابله بديل نافع، وهنا يمكن أن نذكر بدائل كثيرة: ​​فيمكن تناول عصير الخضار والفواكه واللبن الرائب شراباً بارداً إضافة لتناول بعض المكسرات بدل الحلويات والشوكالاتات إذا كان القصد من ذلك للتسلية. وقد نصح علماء التغذية البريطانيون مؤخراً بأن تناول اللبن بدلاً من الكولا مع الوجبات الغذائية يفيد في تقوية عظام الجسم ويحقق أكبر فائدة ممكنة من أملاح الكالسيوم الموجودة في بعض الأطعمة. ولا ننسى أحسن وأنفع وأرخص شراب خلقه الله لنا وأمنه لمخلوقاته ألا وهو الماء فلا شيء أنفع من الماء وبخاصة المناطق الحارة ولمن وزنهم زائد فنصيحتي الإكثار من الماء. ​​كلمة أخيرة ​​لقد قام طبيب أمريكي بدراسة تأثير التغذية على السلوك الشخصي وذلك في كل من سجن الأحداث في أمريكا ومدرسة متوسطة وثانوية في بريطانيا وتتلخص التجربة فيمايلي: ​​بعد مراقبته للسجناء وجد أن معظم من يتسمون بالعنف داخل السجن كان غذاؤهم عبارة عن الأكلات السريعة مثل البر غر والبطاطا المقلية والمشروبات الغازية والحلويات والشوكالاتات وبعد منع هؤلاء السجناء عن تناول هذه المواد وإعطائهم بدلاً عنها الفواكه والخضراوات والحليب أصبحوا هادئين ومؤدبين. ومن ناحية أخرى ولعدم القدرة على التحكم بأكل طلاب المدارس فقد تم تقسيمهم إلى قسمين: أعطى القسم الأول كبسولة من الفيتامينات يوميا والقسم الثاني تناول كبسولة وهمية يومياً لمدة شهر قبل الاختبارات النهائية بحيث لم يعرف أحد من الطلاب نوعية الكبسولة المعطاة له فوجد هذا الطبيب ارتفاع نسبة النجاح عن 90% بين الطلاب الذين تناولوا الكبسولة من الفيتامينات بينما انخفضت نسبة النجاح كثيراً عند من تناولوا الكبسولات الوهمية مما دل على عدم الفائدة الغذائية وعدم وجود الفيتامينات عند من يستهلكون الوجبات السريعة والمشروبات الغازية. ​

وفي مجال توثيق المعلومات فقد أخبرني من يعمل في مصنع للمشروبات الغازية حينما اضطلع عن قرب على مدى تأثير هذه المشروبات على الأواني التي تستخدم في صناعتها وامتنع حتى عن مجرد إحضار هذه المشروبات لبيته. وفي الختام أشكر القائمين على وزارة المعارف والرئاسة العامة لتعليم البنات على منعهم من بيع المشروبات الغازية في المدارس الخاصة والحكومية. :2:​:12::77::1::63::3::15: ​


----------



## Aesop (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنى كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
والمتعلة بالمشروبات الغازية 
وهي المشروبات الغازية للأسواق في هذه الأيام


----------



## بلدي (22 أغسطس 2007)

معلومات مهمة جداً ، جزاك الله عنا خيراً
ونسأل أصحاب المصانع والتجار ورجال الأعمال وكل من يعمل في مجال صناعة المشروبات الغازية أن يتقي الله في البشرية.

م. وسام


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم محمد عثمان (13 مايو 2009)

_اشكرك لالافت انتباه القاري لهذه المعلومات المهمة_
_م/ابراهيم_


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

أضــــرار المشروبـــــات الغازية
*تحتوي العلبة الواحدة على ما يعادل عشر ملاعق سكر كافية 
لتدمير فيتامين (ب) والذي يؤدي نقصه إلى سوء الهضم وضعف البنية و الاضرابات العصبية والصداع والأرق والكآبة والتشنجات العضلية.

*كما تحتوي على غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يؤدي إلى حرمان المعدة من الخمائر اللعابية الهامة في عملية الهضم وذلك عند تناولها مع الطعام أو بعده وتؤدي إلى إلغاء دور الأنزيمات الهاضمة التي تفرزها المعدة وبالتالي إلى عرقلة عملية الهضم وعدم الاستفادة من الطعام. 

* تحتوي على الكافيين الذي يؤدي إلى زيادة ضربات القلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم والسكر وزيادة الحموضة المعدية وزيادة الهرمونات في الدم مما قد يسبب التهابات وتقرحات للمعدة و الإثنا عشر كما يعمل على إضعاف ضغط صمام المريء السفلي والذي بدوره يؤدي إلى ارتداد الطعام والأحماض من داخل المعدة إلى المريء مسببا الألم والالتهاب.

* كما تحتوي على أحماض فسفورية تؤدي إلى هشاشة وضعف العظام وخاصة في سن المراهقة مما يجعلها أكثر عرضة للكسر.:15:

* تحتوي على أحماض الفسفوريك والماليك والكاربونيك التي تسبب تآكل طبقة
 المينا الحامية للأسنان.

* تحتوي الدايت منها على المحليات الصناعية التي تهدد المخ وتؤدي إلى
 فقدان الذاكرة التدريجي وإصابة الكبد بالتليف. 

* الكالسيوم المذاب يتراكم في العروق, خلايا الجلد, الأعضاء الحيوية, مما يؤثر في وظائف الكلى ويسبب حصوة الكلية.:80:

* المشروبات الغازية لا توفر للجسم أي فائدة غذائية, بل تحتوي على المزيد من السكر والأحماض بالإضافة للمواد الحافظة والملونة.:83:

* إنك عندما تشرب المياه الغازية فإنك تبتلع كميات من ثاني أكسيد الكربون (CO2)!!:82:
فوائـــــد!!:68::81:​*لإزالة الصدأ عن صدام سيارتك أو عن صامولة صدئة أفرك ما تريد تنظيفه بقطعة قماش مبللة بالكولا وستقوم بالمهمة!
* لإزالة بقع الدهون عن الملابس أضف مقدار علبة كولا إلى مواد الغسيل ولاحظ اختفاء بقع الزيت!

* لتنظيف أصابع البطارية من التآكل اسكب علبة كولا على أصابع البطارية ولاحظ فقاعات الغاز وهي تعمل بفعالية على تفتيت التآكل وإزالته! :13:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يفتحها عليكم


----------



## khalid elnaji (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركتم


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## asemtayfour (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شي بيشهيك تقوم هلئ تشرب كولا

الله يسلم ايديك على هالمعلومات كتبتهم على ورقة وحطيتها بجزداني لورجيها لكل اللي حواليي

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## khalid elnaji (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك احي


----------



## روعة93 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الممنوع مرغوب


----------



## omdatop179 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hossam55555 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المهم ده


----------



## sweet boy660 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------

